# مقارنه بين جيلى والجيل القديم ، Mina Elbatal



## Alexander.t (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*طبعا كلنا عارفين الانتقادات الحاده اللى بنواجهه من الجيل القديم
انتو جيل فاشل انتو فاكرين نفسكم أيه
والكلام الكتيير اؤى ده اللى لا بيودى ولا بيجيب
هنا يجماعه انا هحاول اسلط الضوء ع كام حاجه بينا وبين الجيل القديم وهثبتلكم اننا جيل صنع المستحيل 

الموضه 

زمان كانت الموضه عند الرجاله انهم يطولو شعرهم كله
وابويا كان شاب روش اخر حاجه على ايامه فى صورة الفرح بتاعته كان مطول شعره .
وانا فى ثانويه عامله حبيت أطول شعرى ، بس طبعا دلوقتى غير زمان فكنت بخفف شوية شعر من الجناب عشان المنظر يكون كويس
ابويا قالى اما تطوله كله او تحلق زى الناس
انا قولتله انت عاوزنى اطوله كله ليه ، انا عاوز كده ، قالى انا لما كنت زيك وحبيت اطول شعرى طولته كله ، ردى الطبيعى والتلقائى قولتله ده ع ايامك وانت عيشت ايامك سيبنى انا بقى فى ايامى وخلينى اعيش ايامى زى ما انا عاوز
انت الموضه بتاعت ايامكم غير دلوقتى وانت عيشتها فسيبنى أعيش حياتى زى ما انا عاوز ، طبعا كان رد ابويا عليا
انت ابن كلب واعمل اللى انت عاوزه .
سياسة المقارنه ومحاولة انكم تخلو عيالكم نسخه منكم دى سياسه مش حلوه ومش لذيذه اصلا.

الجواز

زمان كان الواحد ممكن يتجوز مع امه ، يعنى مش لازمله غير اوضة نوم وطبعا اوض النوم بتاعت زمان غير دلوقتى
يعنى زمان كانت الحياه سهله وبسيطه فى اى حاجه
اما دلوقتى الشاب اللى بيتجوز بيكون بجد بطل
جاب شقه سواء تمليك او ايجار مش مهم وطبعا الشبكه اللى لا تقل عن 15 الف جنيه عشان يجيب دبلتين وسلسله وغويشه ولا حاجه
وفى الاخر يرجع يقولك جيل فاشل ومش بيشيل المسئوليه

الخبره

وما ادراك ما الخبره يبنى انت معندكش خبره
الجيل القديم فاكر نفسه ان الخبره بتاعته مش موجوده وسبحان الله مشاكل كتييير نكون احنا الجيل الجديد قعدين فيها وهى بتتحل ونقول حلول وهى بس اللى تنفع لانها حلول تنفع للزمن ده 
هما فاكرين ان الخبره بالتعامل مع الناس بس
ميعرفوش ان طول منا على النت مثلا باخد خبره 
ميعرفوش ان الاصحاب لما بتحكى لبعض بياخدو خبره
كل الكلام ده ولا ياكول معاهم وأكن الخبره اتوجدت للجيل القديم فقط
انا لغاية دلوقتى فاكر كويس جدا جمله قالهالى مدرس الفرنساوى فى 2 ثانوى قالى انت عندك خبرة رجل فى الاربعينات
الخبره مش بالسن يجماعه 
حاولو تفوقو شويه وتعرفو ان الخبره عمرها ما كانت ولا هتكون بالسن.


ممكن اقعد اعمل مقارنه فى حاجات كتيير هنلاقى منها
ان جيلنا مظلوم لابعد حد
وللحديث بقيه
*


----------



## rania79 (29 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه اة والهى معاك حق مينا


----------



## Critic (29 أكتوبر 2011)

فى مشكلة شهيرة بين الاجيال نقدر نسميها :الحنين للماضى !
دايما فيه فئة من الجيل السابق (مش كلهم طبعا فين ناس محترمين جدا) كل همها انتقاد الجيل الصاعد وبتحاول بشتى الطرق تثبت ان قيم جيلهم افضل ...هما مش قادرين يدركوا ان الزمن اتغير ولا قادرين يدوا الحق للصاعدين انهم ييعيشوا وفقا للمعطيات الجديدة للزمن الحالى ...مش مدركين ان الظروف اتغيرت وبقت اسوأ وان المفروض يشفقوا على الشباب مش يجلدوهم ويحبطوهم ...ناقمين على كل حاجة وخلاص ...جيل تافه ...جيل النت ...جيل الخيبة ...فين ايام زمان والزمن الجميل الاصيل زمن الخير والبركة...خلاص دلوقت بقا الزمن اللى مش جميل ومش اصيل يعنى ؟! طب حلو اوى استفادنا ايه بقا بالمعلومة دى هل حلتلنا مشاكلنا وجابتلنا شقق ؟!
ساعات بحس ان الفئة دى عندها شعور بالنقص ورغبة فى التسلط ...او سلفية ورغبة فى استنساخ الاجيال !!!

لما احد يقولى : فين ايام زمان ..ده كان على ايامنا كذا ...المفروض عليا ارد اقوله ايه ؟ هو مش مدرك ان الكلام ده ملوش اى 3 لازمة ...مافيش الة زمن هتيجى ترجعنا زمان ...والانشغال بما هو وراء هيعوقعنا عن الامتداد لما هو قدام ....


----------



## zama (30 أكتوبر 2011)

> *وللحديث بقيه*



طالما في باقي للكلام ، أسمحلي أقولك رأيئ " الموضوع منطقي و واقعي و حلو و صح " ،

كلام منمق منقح ..



> *ان جيلنا مظلوم لابعد حد*



جيلنا مظلوم مع الدولة بنت التيت بتاعتنا دي ، لأن دولتنا شوية تييييييييت و ربك ستار حليم ..

أما لو تقصد أن جيلنا مظلوم مع أبائه ، فلو تقصد أنهم دايماً الجيل القديم بينقدونا ، فـــــــدا مش ظلم ،

هو اللي شايفه أن بالعلاقات الأسرية إن كل جيل بينفخ اللي بعده ، دا مش صح ، لأن المفروض يكون 

فيه شفافية بالتعامل ، يعني نعترف بالصح سواء اللي عمل الصح دا صغير ولا كبير بالسن ، كمان 

لازم الجيل القديم و الجديد لازم و حتماً و لابد يعترف أن لكل وقت أذان ..



> *ممكن اقعد اعمل مقارنه فى حاجات كتيير هنلاقى منها*



أسمحلي أقولك شئ ، أعتبره نصيجة مني أو أعتبره رأئ أو أعتبره أياً كان المسمي ، 

متشيلش جواك شعور سلبي لأن لو شيلت هيبئا كبت ، *الحل* : أنفجر أول بأول عشان يبئا بالك رايق

و غضبك محدود الخساير ، و متعودش نفسك ع قبول الظلم ، طبعاً الأطار العام للكلام اللي بقوله دا خارج 

نطاق أسرتك بس مش نعممها ع العيلة و الجيران و الأصحاب و المعارف ، بكدا هنخلي نفسيتنا ملهاش 

تمن ، لالالالالالالالا ، أرفع اللي يزعلك ، دا بجد أنا بعمله ، الغضب درجات ، الذوقيات مش معناها الخنوع ..

عموماً موضوعك دا نقدر نسميه صراع حضارات أو نفور أجيال ..

لازم الجيل القديم يعرف و يتأكد أن زمن الأختيارات أنتهي ، أحنا بزمن القبول بالمتاح ..

كلمة واحدة *لمن ينقدنا* من الجيل القديم : جيلكم مش كامل المواصفات يعني ..

==

bye ..


----------



## أنجيلا (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*جبت المفيد يا مون 
دايما الجيل القديم عمال ينتقد في جيلنا ويصفه بالجيل المستهتر وكل حاجة لازم يطلعونا غلط فيها 
عايزينا نسخة منهم... وكلام الكبير دايما اللي لازم يمشي سواءا صح او غلط لان الكبير هو الخبير بس... واحنا جيل مش عندنا خبرة... فالخبرة بنسبة ليهم بالسن بس 
واسوء شي هو التشبت بعادات بدوية... وعايزينا احنا كمان نعمل بيها والا نبقى متمردين وزناذيق 

ميرسي للموضوع يا مينا
كنت هديق تقييم بس مرضيش
تتعوض بقى 


*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*انا زيكم شاب 

بس لي راي ان كل جيل ليه مميزات وعيوب وهنا لا تصح المقارنه لان كل الظروف اتغيرت

الوضع الفكر المستوي والبلد الناس كله اتغير علشان كدة مش ينفع نقارن بين جيل جديد وجيل قديم

لاننا لم نكبر جيل الجديد هيكون غيرنا خالص ومش هقوله نقارن نفسنا بيهم

كل جيل ليه مميزات ولية عيوب مش ينفع نقول جيل دا وحش وجيل دا كويس 

مجرد راي
*


----------



## besm alslib (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*طبعا باؤيدك بكل كلمه لسببين اولهم اني انا كمان كنت بفكر متلك بالظبط لما كنت لسا بنت 
وتانيهم اني كأم هلا بحاول اد ما فيني اكون قريبه من تفكير اولادي لكن كتير اوقات الا نختلف 
فبعمل مقارنه بيني وبين نفسي بين كيف كنت وكيف صرت

في اشياء كتير انت معك الحق فيا انه شباب هلا عميقدرو يعملو المستحيل في ظل ظروف غير صالحه لعمل اي شي
لكن بنفس ا لوقت زمان كانو قادرين يكسرو هالظروف نفسها يعني وابسط الامور
اللي انت ذكرتها وهي ان الوحده تتجوز في بيت حماها

هل كان هالشي فعلا بهالسهوله ؟
لا لكنهم كانو قادرين يحافظو على تقاليد معينه تساعد للالتزام بهالامور هلا ما راح اقول استحالة انما صعب كتير المحافظه عليها 
على العكس حتى اذا فرض ووجد بنت مستعده للعيش مع بيت حماها هتلاقي مليون شخص يوز ع راسها انه ليش وما بيصير وكلام من هالنوع

فان كان شباب اليوم قدر يعمل المستحيل فشباب مبارح قدر يحافظ على استمرار اللامستحيل

احكيلك مثال جدا تافه لكن ممكن يوضح رايي 

اذا شفنا اليوم وحده لابسه تنوره  فوق الركبه شو ممكن ينحكى عليها ؟

مع مراعاة ان احنا هلا عايشين في القرن الواحد والعشرين راح تنفضح وممكن ينقال انها انسانه سيئه 

اما مبارح فكانت الوحده تلبس التنوره القصيره وتطلع عااادي جدا ما عندها اي مشكله 

رجال مبارح قدرو يحافظو على الطبيبعه الانسانيه فيهم 

شباب هلا وما بخص الشباب تحديدا البنات كمان بس يعني مو قادرين يحافظو على هالموضوع نهائيا

لما تحكي مع رجال كبير بالسن وتساله رايه باشيا معينه بيكون رايه واحد ما بيتغير 
لما بتحكي مع شاب من هالجيل تساله عن رايه تحتار فيه
هتلاقيه مثلا بيؤيد فكرة الكلام  لكنه بينفذ العكس تماما وبيعجب بالشخص اللي هو مو مع هالفكر 
فتختار هل هو مع او ضد ام حتى على الحياد 

هلا فعلا في امور كتير صعبه يعتبر بطل اللي بيقدر التعايش معها او كسرها 

لكن بنفس الوقت مبارح كان في امور روحانيه اصعب كان الانسان برغم بساطة الحياة قادر انه يحافظ عليها متل الحفاظ على الانسجام الحياتي والترابط والتعايش اللي برايي انه اصعب بكتير من كسر الحواجز 



انا ماني مع الجيل القديم او لا لا نهائيا لاني يعني بعتبر نفسي لسا من جيل الشباب بشكل او باخر هههههههه

لكني مع اوريجانوس في رايه ان لكل جيل ميزاته وعيوبه اللي ما بينفع اننا نحاول نتعامل معها بالاله الحاسبه ونعمل منها معادلات 

لان مبارح غير اليوم والظرف اللي كان اليوم صار غيرو 

فاللي كان يعملو شخص عادي جدا مبارح هو عمل صعب واحيانا بطولي اليوم 
واللي في يعملو اليوم طفل صغير كان مبارح معجزه 



موضوعك طبعا فوق الرائع ولو هقرر ارغي فيه الله يعين اعتقد هتفكر تغلق الموضوع ههههههههه

لهيك هكتفي باللي قلته مع تسجيل فائق احترامي لشباب اليوم اللي فعلا عميتعب كتيرررر لحتى يقدر يكون حياة متوازنه 

وتحية خاصه كتير لرجال او شباب مبارح اللي قدرو برغم بساطة الحياة يعملو جيل اظن انهم ضمنيا اكيد بيعترفو بانه جيل صاعد وبيستحق ان الواحد يفتخر فيه 


*​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أكتوبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه اة والهى معاك حق مينا



*هههههههه*
*نورتى يا رانيا*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أكتوبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> فى مشكلة شهيرة بين الاجيال نقدر نسميها :الحنين للماضى !
> دايما فيه فئة من الجيل السابق (مش كلهم طبعا فين ناس محترمين جدا) كل همها انتقاد الجيل الصاعد وبتحاول بشتى الطرق تثبت ان قيم جيلهم افضل ...هما مش قادرين يدركوا ان الزمن اتغير ولا قادرين يدوا الحق للصاعدين انهم ييعيشوا وفقا للمعطيات الجديدة للزمن الحالى ...مش مدركين ان الظروف اتغيرت وبقت اسوأ وان المفروض يشفقوا على الشباب مش يجلدوهم ويحبطوهم ...ناقمين على كل حاجة وخلاص ...جيل تافه ...جيل النت ...جيل الخيبة ...فين ايام زمان والزمن الجميل الاصيل زمن الخير والبركة...خلاص دلوقت بقا الزمن اللى مش جميل ومش اصيل يعنى ؟! طب حلو اوى استفادنا ايه بقا بالمعلومة دى هل حلتلنا مشاكلنا وجابتلنا شقق ؟!
> *ساعات بحس ان الفئة دى عندها شعور بالنقص ورغبة فى التسلط ...او سلفية ورغبة فى استنساخ الاجيال !!!*
> 
> لما احد يقولى : فين ايام زمان ..ده كان على ايامنا كذا ...المفروض عليا ارد اقوله ايه ؟ هو مش مدرك ان الكلام ده ملوش اى 3 لازمة ...مافيش الة زمن هتيجى ترجعنا زمان ...والانشغال بما هو وراء هيعوقعنا عن الامتداد لما هو قدام ....


*بص انت لخصت التوبيك كله فى اللى انا عملته باحمر
بجد كلمتين فى الجون يا بوب
منورنى ديماً*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 أكتوبر 2011)

zama قال:


> طالما في باقي للكلام ، أسمحلي أقولك رأيئ " الموضوع منطقي و واقعي و حلو و صح " ،
> 
> كلام منمق منقح ..
> 
> ...




*بص يا زاما انا مش متزمت على افكار الجيل القديم
بس فى فئه وكبييره منهم بتنقد اى حاجه والفئه دى بشوفها قدام عينى وموجوده هنا فى المنتدى كمان
الفئه دى بجد ساعات بتصعب عليا
المهم انا مقصدتش طبعا ان جيلنا ديماً مظلوم مع ابائه 
ولكن منقدرش ننكر ان فى فئه كبييره ديماً بتنتقدنا على طول
الموضوع فقط لتوضيح ان فى حاجات كتيير اؤى هما كانو بيعملوها ومع ذلك بيرفضو اننا نعملها
منورنى يا زاما*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 نوفمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *جبت المفيد يا مون
> دايما الجيل القديم عمال ينتقد في جيلنا ويصفه بالجيل المستهتر وكل حاجة لازم يطلعونا غلط فيها
> عايزينا نسخة منهم... وكلام الكبير دايما اللي لازم يمشي سواءا صح او غلط لان الكبير هو الخبير بس... واحنا جيل مش عندنا خبرة... فالخبرة بنسبة ليهم بالسن بس
> واسوء شي هو التشبت بعادات بدوية... وعايزينا احنا كمان نعمل بيها والا نبقى متمردين وزناذيق
> ...


*ههههههههههههه منوره يا انجى
واكتر حاجه كنت متوقعها فى ردك العادات والتقاليد :d*


----------



## سمراءءء (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه معاك حق يا منوش 
بس بتعرف  انا بحس انه في  نوعين من الجيل القديم
الاول يللي بده اولاده يكونوا نسخه عنهم  ودا طبعا مستحيل لانه الوقت والزمن والناس وكل شي من حولينا اتطور 
والتاني يللي رغبته انه اولاده يجربوا ويعيشوا حياتهم وانه يتعرفوا ويللي كانوا هم محرومين منه بعوضوه باولادهم 
وانا بعتقد انه الطريقتين غلط لانه  الطريقه الاولي بتقيد الشخص وببقي عامل متلرجل الي اهله يتحكموا بيه وبرسموا ليه حياته  والتانيه فيها عده مشاكل واهمها انه من كتر منح الحريه والتعويض بضيه الشخص لانه ما بلاقي نصيحه من يللي اكبر منه 
بس عمره ما كان التفكير والنقاش والخبره يالعمر دي من التجارب ومن الحياه والمدرسه ما بتعلم الشخص السي من الكويس وطول الانسان ما جرب وما غلط ما بتتعلم الصح من الغلط
برايي انه لازم كل جيل يعيش وقته يعني انت لما تتزوج ما بتقبل اي بنت غرفه مع اهل زوجها  الحياه ليها متطلبات كتيره  ودا رايي 
*​


----------



## سمراءءء (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههه صح كلامك يا منوش 
بس انا برايي في نوعين من الجيل القديم
الاول يللي عاوز اولاده نسخه منهم وانه يمشوا بنفس الدرب وما يهتمون بطوح وافكار واحلام اولادهم 
والنوع التاني يللي عاوز يعوض اولادهم عن نقص عاشه يعني يعطيهم الحريه ويعملوا يللي عاوزينه وتركهم على راحتهم ودا مشكله ايضا 
بس برايي انه الوضع والحياه اتغيرت والتقدم بين الحياه على وقتهم غير وقتنا *​


----------



## magedrn (6 نوفمبر 2011)

لكل جيل مميزاته يا مينا وعيوبه بس دايما الانسان مش بيشوف غير انه هو اللى صح والباقى غلط وجهة نظر الناس للجيل الحالى انه متخلف وفاشل و ..... و...... الخ حاجات كتير اوووووووووى بس الكلمة اللى بجد تبدء فى الخنقة من المقارنة انه كان ايامهم الشئ عادى جدا وفى ايامنا يرد يقولك جيل بايظ اخر زمن


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*بعتزر يجماعه لكل اللى مردتش عليهم هرجع وارد اكيد على كل واحد نورنى فى الصفحه


*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (12 نوفمبر 2011)

كل جيل بيفتكر انه احسن من الجيل الاخر ولكن كل جيل يكمل الجيل السابق


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *انا زيكم شاب
> 
> بس لي راي ان كل جيل ليه مميزات وعيوب وهنا لا تصح المقارنه لان كل الظروف اتغيرت
> 
> ...




*معاك فى كلامك ومش معترض
بس مش معنى كده ان جيلنا جيل وحش او جيلهم جيل وحش 
لكل جيل زى ما قولت له مميزات وعيوب
انا بتكلم بقى عن تحديات عصرنا اقوى بمراحل من تحديات عصرهم لذلك من وجهة نظرى جيلنا الافضل*


----------



## Critic (12 نوفمبر 2011)

صراع الاجيال :t33:


----------



## esambraveheart (12 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا بتكلم بقى عن تحديات عصرنا اقوى بمراحل من تحديات عصرهم لذلك من وجهة نظرى جيلنا الافضل*


 
*هههههههه*

*في دي بالذات انت غلطان*
*مش التحديات اللي اقوى ..*
*بالعكس..*
*جيلكم هو اللي " اضعف من التحديات " *
*بل و اضعف من مواجهة التحديات العادية حتي ..و لذلك فجيلكم يري حتي تلك التحديات العادية تحديات صعبه و يظنها الاصعب اطلاقا و يعتقد البطوله في نفسه لانه يحاول مواجهتها .*​


*عصركم عصر الامكانيات العلميه و السرعة في التواصل و التي لم تكن متاحه ابدا في عصرنا ..و بالرغم من ذلك واجهنا تحديات اصعب بكثير مما تواجهون اليوم و اجتزناها بنجاح .*​


*مثال بسيط :*
*لكي يجتاز شخص مثلي امتحانات دراسته الجامعية كان علي ان ادرس من كتب ورقية و ان اجهد عيني في قراءة خط دقيق لساعات و ايام طويله تطول لتصبح شهورا و سنينا ..و ان الخص ما قمت بتحصيله في هذه الشهور في كشكول و ان اجهد يدي لساعات و ايام طوال في الكتابة بالقلم.. واخيرا .. ان احفظ ما كتبت بيدي عن ظهر قلب لكي تظل المادة العلمية محفورة في ذاكرتي عبر الشهور و السنين ..و برغم الصعوبة فقد كنا نجتاز امتحاناتنا بنجاح ..و علمنا ليس كمثله في جيلكم ( بالكاد تستطيعون كتابة جملة واحده بالعربيه او الانجليزيه خاليه من الاخطاء الاملائيه و النحوية القاتلة ).*​


*اما في جيلكم فالكتاب الكتروني..بضغطة زر تستطيع تقليب صفحاته ..و تستطيع عمل ملخص له كله باستخدام الماوس فقط و دون ان تمسك قلما و تكتب حرفا واحدا في ساعات معدوده ..و تستطيع نسخه كله و ارساله لاقصي موضع من الكره الارضية في كسور من الثانيه و برغم هذا التسهيل التقني العظيم ففشل جيلكم علميا هو فشل لم يسبق له مثيل و انعكاس هذا الفشل و القصور العلمي علي التطبيق العملي في الحياة العملية يتسبب لنا اليوم و لبلادنا في افدح الخسائر ..و في النهاية نجدكم تعلقون فشلكم الشخصي علي اشخاص لا ذنب لهم في تكاسلكم و فشلكم كجيل يحب اللعب و يقدس الفرفشه و يمقت العمل الجاد و الاجتهاد اشد المقت*​


----------



## esambraveheart (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*اليس علم الكمبيوتر هو علامة مميزة لجيلكم و ليس لجيلنا ؟؟؟...*
*و مع ذلك فانا " اتحداك " لو استطعت ان تتفوق علي شخص مثلي - من الجيل السابق - في هذا العلم .*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> > طبعا باؤيدك بكل كلمه لسببين اولهم اني انا كمان كنت بفكر متلك بالظبط لما كنت لسا بنت
> > وتانيهم اني كأم هلا بحاول اد ما فيني اكون قريبه من تفكير اولادي لكن كتير اوقات الا نختلف
> > فبعمل مقارنه بيني وبين نفسي بين كيف كنت وكيف صرت
> 
> ...




*مقدرش انكر ان فى من الجيل القديم ناس تستحق كل احترام وتقدير
ومقدرش انكر برضه ان فى منهم ناس متستحقش اى حاجه
يظل كل جيل له مميزاته وعيوبه
منورانى يا ام جورج
واتمنى ترجعى تشاركى زى الاؤل معانا لان مشاركتك له رونق خاص
مش مجرد تأدية مشاركه وخلاص*


----------



## Twin (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*هو شكله موضوع شيق ..... قريته بس لسة ردوده تباعاً ستقرأ *

*بس ليه أحنا بنتكلم علي جيلنا بس ...... ما أكيد ال جيل ال قبلينا كان برده بيعاني من الجيل ال قبله ... وال قبله مع ال قبل قبله *
*والجيل ال جي كمان اكيد هيعاني من أفكارنا وتقالدنا وغيره*

*ده يا مينا أسمه صراع الأجيال .... مشكلة وجدت مع بداية التاريخ ولن تنتهي الا بعد أنتها التاريخ*

*صراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع الأجيال*​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه معاك حق يا منوش
> بس بتعرف  انا بحس انه في  نوعين من الجيل القديم
> الاول يللي بده اولاده يكونوا نسخه عنهم  ودا طبعا مستحيل لانه الوقت والزمن والناس وكل شي من حولينا اتطور
> والتاني يللي رغبته انه اولاده يجربوا ويعيشوا حياتهم وانه يتعرفوا ويللي كانوا هم محرومين منه بعوضوه باولادهم
> ...





سمراءءء قال:


> *ههههههههههههه صح كلامك يا منوش
> بس انا برايي في نوعين من الجيل القديم
> الاول يللي عاوز اولاده نسخه منهم وانه يمشوا بنفس الدرب وما يهتمون بطوح وافكار واحلام اولادهم
> والنوع التاني يللي عاوز يعوض اولادهم عن نقص عاشه يعني يعطيهم الحريه ويعملوا يللي عاوزينه وتركهم على راحتهم ودا مشكله ايضا
> بس برايي انه الوضع والحياه اتغيرت والتقدم بين الحياه على وقتهم غير وقتنا *​




*عندك حق يا سمراءء
وهو ده اللى انا بقوله ديماً لفئه معينه من الجيل القديم
حاولو تصدقو ان الوضع أتغير واننا فى 2011
كلام زمان مش هيجيب نتيجه ، وللاسف فى الاغلب بدن فى ملطه*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2011)

magedrn قال:


> لكل جيل مميزاته يا مينا وعيوبه بس دايما الانسان مش بيشوف غير انه هو اللى صح والباقى غلط وجهة نظر الناس للجيل الحالى انه متخلف وفاشل و ..... و...... الخ حاجات كتير اوووووووووى بس الكلمة اللى بجد تبدء فى الخنقة من المقارنة انه كان ايامهم الشئ عادى جدا وفى ايامنا يرد يقولك جيل بايظ اخر زمن



*يجماعه انا مقولتش غير كده
لكل جيل مميزاته  ، بس جيلنا بيواجه تحدى ، الجيل القديم مقابلوش ، ده كل الموضوع باختصار*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كل جيل بيفتكر انه احسن من الجيل الاخر ولكن كل جيل يكمل الجيل السابق



*منورنى استاذى*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> صراع الاجيال :t33:




*هههههههههههه
منور يا بوب*


----------



## السـامرية (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه جيبت المفيد يابطل 
نفس اللى باناقشة مع ماما لحد دلوقتى
زمان اللبس القصير والشعر المكشوف ويقولوا حرية شخصية
واية الفرق دلوقتى تقولى حراااااااااااااااااام(بما اننى مسلمة ظاهريا طبعا ههههههههههه)
لا وكلة كوووووووووووووووم والرحلات كوم تانى ممنوع منعا باتااااااااااااا البنت تطلع رحلات لية يا ماما ما انتى كنتى بتطلعى و لوحدك كمان تقولى لا الدنيا مافيهاش امان والشيطان شاطر بقى ههههههههههه (على اساس ان زمان مكانش فية شياطين ههههههههههههه)
وكمان بقى اية لما اروح اقولها ماما عاوزة اروح عند واحدة من صحباتى الاجابة الفورية:لالالالا
لية ما انتى كنتى بتروحى تقولى هو انا زيك ولا صحابى زى صحابك امشى من قدامى بلا دلع ماسخ اللى عايز يشوفك يجيلك البيت هههههههههههههههههههههههه
واللحديث بقية برضة ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه جيبت المفيد يابطل
> نفس اللى باناقشة مع ماما لحد دلوقتى
> زمان اللبس القصير والشعر المكشوف ويقولوا حرية شخصية
> واية الفرق دلوقتى تقولى حراااااااااااااااااام(بما اننى مسلمة ظاهريا طبعا ههههههههههه)
> ...



*الشيطان زمان كان مؤدب وبيفهم في الاصول *
*مش زي شياطين اليومين دول بتاع النواصي والبنطلون الساقط *
*شياطين سيس بعيد عنك  *​


----------



## السـامرية (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *الشيطان زمان كان مؤدب وبيفهم في الاصول *
> *مش زي شياطين اليومين دول بتاع النواصي والبنطلون الساقط *
> *شياطين سيس بعيد عنك  *​


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههه تصدق معاك حق فعلا
بس حلوة سيس دى ههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه تصدق معاك حق فعلا
> بس حلوة سيس دى ههههههههههه*​



*اذا كان الشيطان للبنطال مسقطاً
فيكون جديرا بلقب السيس :t33:
*​


----------



## السـامرية (12 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *اذا كان الشيطان للبنطال مسقطاً
> فيكون جديرا بلقب السيس :t33:
> *​


*
ههههههههههههههههههه لابجد كلامك رهيب هههههههههههههههه
:big29::big29:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *
> ههههههههههههههههههه لابجد كلامك رهيب هههههههههههههههه
> :big29::big29:*​



* Thanks 4 You
*​​


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *هو شكله موضوع شيق ..... قريته بس لسة ردوده تباعاً ستقرأ *
> 
> *بس ليه أحنا بنتكلم علي جيلنا بس ...... ما أكيد ال جيل ال قبلينا كان برده بيعاني من الجيل ال قبله ... وال قبله مع ال قبل قبله *
> *والجيل ال جي كمان اكيد هيعاني من أفكارنا وتقالدنا وغيره*
> ...



*منورنى يا بوب
انا عارف كويس انه صراع الاجيال
بس اللى مكنتش عارفه ان فى اشخاص من الجيل القديم
مخها تعبان جدا
عادى لسه ياما هنشوف*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه جيبت المفيد يابطل
> نفس اللى باناقشة مع ماما لحد دلوقتى
> زمان اللبس القصير والشعر المكشوف ويقولوا حرية شخصية
> واية الفرق دلوقتى تقولى حراااااااااااااااااام(بما اننى مسلمة ظاهريا طبعا ههههههههههه)
> ...




*معلش يا سامريه ههههههههههه
المشكله الاهل مش عارفين ان البنت او الولد لو عاوزين يعملو اى حاجه هيعملوها من غير ما يعرفو 
منورانى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*طيب وجيل الوسط ياخدله ساتر ولا يروح ولا ايه 
انا شايفه انه من الصعب جداااا انى اقارن بين جيلين مختلفين ف كل شىء علشان ف الاخر اوصل لمين افضل من مين 
الظروف كانت مختلفه التربيه مختلفه الحياه من كل جوانبها كانت مختلفه 
ومع ذلك الجيل الحالى هو امتداد طبيعى لجيل سابق زى ما الجيل الحالى هيكون امتداد لجيل قادم وهكذا
محدش يقدر ينكر انه  احيانا بتكون حلقة الاتصال مفقوده بين الاجيال وده نابع من الاختلافات اللى اتكلمت عنها 
مش هقارن بين الجيلين لكن هقدم عذر لكل جيل ف اللى بيعمله ف التانى
الجيل السابق سهولة حياتهم اللى عاشوها وعدم تعقيدها خلقت جواهم حالة ذعر ع ومن الجيل الحالى 
النهارده الاب او الام عايشين حالة قلق وتوتر دائم ع اولادهم
الحياه اصبحت خطيره سريعه متطلبه بشكل بيفقدهم توازنهم 
زمان كان الاب والام بيقولوا ال لا هى ال لا 
مفيش خروج يبقى مفيش خروج ولما ميكونشى ف خروج يبقى ف امان واطمئنان انه مفيش اى احتكاك لاولادهم باى شخص غير مرغوب فيه
النهارده الاب والام لو قالوا مفيش خروج ده مش معناه ان الخطر زال لانهم عارفين انه ف موبايل ف كومبيوتر ليهم استخدامات مرعبه ف عقلهم وف نفس الوقت مش قادرين يمنعوا الاذيه اللى ممكن تيجى من ورا الحاجات دى بحسب تصورهم علشان محدش يتهمهم بالتخلف
ده بيعمل فجوه الاب خايف ومش عارف يعمل ايه والابن رافض اى تدخل او فرض حمايه من اى نوع 
الاب عنده حق ف مخاوفه لانها مخاوف مستحدثه عليه ممرش بيها وهو ف عمر ابنه
والابن مش شايف اى غرابه ف العالم بتاعه عاوز يدخل السباق وينطلق ورافض ان اى حد يشده لورا
ده الصراع اللى بتتكلموا عليه
لا هو صراع نابع من كراهيه او منافسه غير شريفه ولا هو صراع هدام لاثبات مين الافضل
لان الاب عاوز ابنه احسن منه والابن مستحيل يستغنى عن حكمة الاب 
المشكله بس ف لغة التفاهم وف المفاهيم اللى اتلونت واتغيرت مع الوقت 
كل جيل له خبرته المختلفه عن الجيل التانى 
الغلط ان كل جيل يحاول يفرض خبرته ع الجيل التانى 
كل جيل لازم يحترم التانى ويضيف لنفسه من خبرته 
الاب يحاول يجارى ولاده ويتعلم منهم الخبرات الجديده والابن ياخد من خبرة ابوه ويبنى نفسه ومبادئه
كل المطلوب هو مد جسر من التفاهم ان الاب يحاول يكسر كل مخاوفه بانه يعيش مع ابنه افكاره واحلامه ويجدد مفاهيمه
وان الابن مينكرش ولا يتنكرش لمكانة ابوه لانه مش شىء هامشى ف حياته هو اساسه وجذوره
صراع الاجيال ممكن نحوله لامتداد وتطور لجيل واحد
مفيش مبنى هيعيش  بدون اساس متين ولا هيكون مقبول شكل مبنى قديم بدون تطوير وتحديث
شهادة حق من حكم من جيل الوسط فتقبلوا مرورى​*


----------



## monygirl (12 نوفمبر 2011)

_بصراحة الموضوع حلو بس احنا عارفين المشكلة دى والمقارنات دى موجودة من زمان 
طيب اية بقى حلها تتناقش تتعالج ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ميرسى ليك يا بطل​_


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب وجيل الوسط ياخدله ساتر ولا يروح ولا ايه
> انا شايفه انه من الصعب جداااا انى اقارن بين جيلين مختلفين ف كل شىء علشان ف الاخر اوصل لمين افضل من مين
> الظروف كانت مختلفه التربيه مختلفه الحياه من كل جوانبها كانت مختلفه
> ومع ذلك الجيل الحالى هو امتداد طبيعى لجيل سابق زى ما الجيل الحالى هيكون امتداد لجيل قادم وهكذا
> ...




*علميهم يا دونا بجد
قوليلهم ، لحسن الواحد تعب من العقليات ، الى أقدم من حتشبسوت*


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اه ماهه الجيل القديم ده ايام الدفعة الى خمستاشر نفر والفصل الى عشرين طالب والحياه الرخيصة مقارنة بالدخل
مشافوش التعقيد فى اللبس والعيشة والتعليم المقرف الى فى الاخر جايين يقولولنا مطلعتوش متعلمين كويس ليه مشافوش الاف الخريجين من كل جامعة دارسين حاجات ملهاش اى علاقة بمجال العمل وياريت درسوها عدل مع زيادة العدد ده
متربوش غلط اه بنحاول نصلح من نفسنا بس الى اتزرع فى سنين مش هنتخلص منه فى لحظة
جبت من الاخر يا مينا
اكيد مش كل الجيل القديم بيعمل كدة فى ناس متعاطفة معانا خصوصا الاهل وبيحاولو يساعدونا فى ظل الظروف المنيلة دى بس بردوا اكيد فى نقط خلاف


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> اه ماهه الجيل القديم ده ايام الدفعة الى خمستاشر نفر والفصل الى عشرين طالب والحياه الرخيصة مقارنة بالدخل
> مشافوش التعقيد فى اللبس والعيشة والتعليم المقرف الى فى الاخر جايين يقولولنا مطلعتوش متعلمين كويس ليه مشافوش الاف الخريجين من كل جامعة دارسين حاجات ملهاش اى علاقة بمجال العمل وياريت درسوها عدل مع زيادة العدد ده
> متربوش غلط اه بنحاول نصلح من نفسنا بس الى اتزرع فى سنين مش هنتخلص منه فى لحظة
> جبت من الاخر يا مينا
> اكيد مش كل الجيل القديم بيعمل كدة فى ناس متعاطفة معانا خصوصا الاهل وبيحاولو يساعدونا فى ظل الظروف المنيلة دى بس بردوا اكيد فى نقط خلاف


*اللى يغيظك ان فى ناس لسه عندها نفس تقارن
منوره يا جيلان*


----------



## Alexander.t (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*بنائاً على طلب اختى الغاليه دونا نبيل
تم فتح الموضوع
ورجاء منها مسح المشاركات المخالفه ليعود الموضوع لمساره

*


----------

